# Teach me please!



## scholtefamily (Feb 25, 2010)

Hello! I plead ignorant when it comes to fiber arts.......please help me!
My 12 year old daughter has been begging for a spindle since the summer. I'm wanting to get her one for Christmas. I'd also like to get her something to spin to go along with it. Forgive me for being so stupid, but what should I get(concerning fiber)? Raw, rovings(don't even know what that means), etc..... Also, are there certain kinds of fiber that are better or easier to spin using a drop spindle? 

Thanks!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Hi Scholtefamily, welcome to the Fold! How exciting that your daughter wants to learn to spin. There are kits you can buy that come fairly complete, spindle and fibers, some come with books or videos too. I would recommend you read this thread http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=422119 It might give you some ideas. There are a few links in there about different spindles and kits and recommendations for books.

We are here to help you and your daughter. And there are NO stupid, ignorant, or silly questions. We all had to start at the beginning.


----------



## scholtefamily (Feb 25, 2010)

Thank you! I did read that thread, but didn't get to all the links in it........I did watch some you tube videos. I wasn't aware that you could get a kit with the fiber in it.........that is very helpful!


----------



## Chaty (Apr 4, 2008)

I got my spindles off ebay and it even comes with fiber...might want to check it out.


----------



## scholtefamily (Feb 25, 2010)

Just ordered a spindle from ebay that came with fiber. I'm so excited! I hope she likes it and is able to get the hang of it.


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

I started with a drop spindle and loved it! Now I have 2 wheels, more fiber in my stash than anyone should have and I keep looking at different wheels! LOL

Welcome to our Addiction...this section is loaded with a bunch of enablers...and we're proud of it! ;-)


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

how exiting 
where did your daughter get the idea to want spindle spinning? maybe there is a group she can join to get help? LYS maybe?


----------



## Chaty (Apr 4, 2008)

Got to love Ebay sometimes... I know I sure look on it alot...


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

I've also seen some kits on Etsy. I stopped looking though, the temptation was too great!


----------



## scholtefamily (Feb 25, 2010)

susanne said:


> where did your daughter get the idea to want spindle spinning?


She wants a spinning wheel, but since they are alittle out of our price range at the moment, she has been asking for a spindle instead. She does like to knit. 

She has been saving up her money for sheep and we'll probably let her get some in the spring. 

I have checked online for groups.......nothing that close. I didn't check any yarn stores yet.


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

scholtefamily said:


> She wants a spinning wheel, but since they are alittle out of our price range at the moment, she has been asking for a spindle instead. She does like to knit.
> 
> She has been saving up her money for sheep and we'll probably let her get some in the spring.
> 
> I have checked online for groups.......nothing that close. I didn't check any yarn stores yet.


that sounds very dangerous LOL
what kind of sheep is she thinking about?


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

scholtefamily said:


> She wants a spinning wheel, but since they are alittle out of our price range at the moment, she has been asking for a spindle instead. She does like to knit.
> 
> She has been saving up her money for sheep and we'll probably let her get some in the spring.
> 
> I have checked online for groups.......nothing that close. I didn't check any yarn stores yet.


Where abouts in Ill are you? I have a knitting friend in Ill, she doesn't spin, but I am sending her a drop spindle for Christmas (she doesn't come here much, is a member but doesn't visit here often) Mullerslanefarm is in Ill too I think.

I think fiber addiction is the best one EVER! :clap:
And so are all the awesome HT fiber enablers! :goodjob::goodjob:


----------



## scholtefamily (Feb 25, 2010)

susanne said:


> that sounds very dangerous LOL
> what kind of sheep is she thinking about?


Dangerous indeed! 

She has mentioned baby doll sheep. Do any of you have any suggestions for type of sheep to get for a newbie?


----------



## scholtefamily (Feb 25, 2010)

mamajohnson said:


> Where abouts in Ill are you? I have a knitting friend in Ill, she doesn't spin, but I am sending her a drop spindle for Christmas (she doesn't come here much, is a member but doesn't visit here often) Mullerslanefarm is in Ill too I think.
> 
> I think fiber addiction is the best one EVER! :clap:
> And so are all the awesome HT fiber enablers! :goodjob::goodjob:



We are 45 minutes south of Chicago. We're about 2 1/2 hours from Mullerslanefarm. We do hope to go to one of the meetups in the summer at their place. Meant to go this year, but it turned into the busiest weekend of the summer.


----------



## PNP Katahdins (Oct 28, 2008)

scholtefamily said:


> She wants a spinning wheel, but since they are alittle out of our price range at the moment, she has been asking for a spindle instead.


Then Babydolls are probably out of your price range too. They tend to be small and expensive.

There are wool and fiber festivals all around the country, throughout the year. You and your daughter would learn a lot at one of them. They usually have workshops for beginners, plus lots of vendors who love to talk about fiber. As an example, the Wisconsin one, at Jefferson which is east of Madison, is the weekend after Labor Day.

Your daughter sounds like a great kid.

Peg


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

mamajohnson said:


> I have a knitting friend in Ill, she doesn't spin, but I am sending her a drop spindle for Christmas


Are you talking about Tina!?!?!?! That would be sooo sweet if you would send them a spindle. Tina and the children come to 'Fibers of Life' so we will have a good ol' time drop spindling!!

I'm just south of Rock Falls in the southern part of North West IL (about 40 miles west of the Mississippi River and about 70 miles south of the WI border). Sure hope you are close by!



> Meant to go this year, but it turned into the busiest weekend of the summer.


This year the Homesteading Weekend will once again be the weekend after Father's Day. The Midwest Fiber Festival is that weekend also. (bummer)

Baby doll south down ... IMHO not the best for fiber folks. It is a down sheep (meant more for meat than fiber). Down sheep fiber is nice for applications such as socks and not-next-to-the-skin wearables. The fiber is in the fine/medium to medium/coarse range. The biggest down fall for Babydoll Southdowns in the realm of spinning is the very short staple length, 1"-2" length. Combine that with it being a down fiber and you really limit yourself on finding spinners that want to use it. On the up side, they are a very cute sheep, small and easy to handle. 

IMHO, they are in the same category as any 'miniature' cattle or goat breed. Good for very small meat or milk production for a family use, but not much else.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Shetland and Icelandic sheep are small and have wonderful fleeces for the hand spinner.

There are several of us within a few hours drive of you. I'm in Kalamazoo not too far I don't think. The Michigan Fiber Festival is in August (I think the 14-16th this year) Not too sure of the date right now.


----------



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

Remember that we're just a bit further west than Mullerlane as well. Let me know if you're heading out for a fiber get-together as I'd love to make that an excuse to have DH watch the kids so I can get some guilty pleasure time off.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

If you are serious about sheep, I can send you samples of my sheep's fleece.


----------



## scholtefamily (Feb 25, 2010)

wow! Thank you so much for all the good information. 

You all are definately some great enablers! 

Maura, I do want to hold off on getting the sheep until after she starts spinning and decides whether she likes it or not.

Who knows.............maybe we'll actually get to meet up with some of you this year!


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

if your daughter starts spinning and decides that she likes it, she can try different fiber from different breeds, some shops offer fiber sampler. 
that is what i did before i goy my corriedale sheep. i probably will add some bonds next year too.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I was thinking this summer or spring. They have to be shorn when they need to be shorn, so you'd probably miss the fleece if you wait. But I could give her a bag of fleece from the shearing. I have three ewes and each produces a full bag.


----------

